# cd intall os 9.0.4



## Patita276 (20 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
je suis à la recherche d'un cd d'installation d'os 9.0.4 sur un iBook G3 (année 2000) palourde bleu et blanc que l'on m'a donné, mais sans cd d'origine, et sans système installé...
Je viens de passer des heures à chercher sur le net, sans succès.
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.
Cdt


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2012)

Patita276 a dit:


> palourde bleu et blanc



Bleu  plutôt foncé (avec une prise Firewire), ou plutôt clair (sans prise Firewire) ?

Sinon, jette un il à ta boite de messages perso.


----------



## Patita276 (20 Mai 2012)

plutôt foncé, effectivement avec prise Firewire.
ok !
merci


----------



## bubumac (3 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Je cherche moi aussi l'install du système 9.04 French Retail mais pour utiliser avec SheepShaver ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour.

Moi j'ai ça a donner , ( faudrait payer les frais de ports" si ça intéresse quelqu'un ??Je ne sais pas ou poster . Le disque dur était pour un mac G3 que j'avais ,celui en forme de berlingot avec mange disque en façade , ce DD provient de la sncf ,envoyé par un ami , il est opérationnel.

http://cl.ly/2T1r261R3b1G2f1k201M


----------

